# Building Computer/Intel/Q6600



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

1. Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
not sure

2. Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
Intel or something

3. Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much? A LOT!!

4. Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games? I good amount, and im not going to be playing Crysis or whatever...

5. Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding? possibly (probably)

6. Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
Yes and as much as i can

7. Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing? 320gb-500gb or a 250gb 10000

8. Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices? no

9. Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility? Linux + XP, but i already have the CDs.

10. Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it? Yes please, and somewhere between small and full

11. Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included? Nope

12. Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have? No, But i already have 2 components picked out.

13. Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen? no.

14. Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from? BestBuy, Newegg, CompUSA, ZipZoomFly.

15. Location: What country do you live in? USA


I ALREADY HAVE::
Processor :: Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4ghz
Mobo :: Intel Media Series DP35DP

IDEAS I HAVE::
GFX Card: 8500GT
HDD: 250GB(10000), 320gb
RAM: 2GB IS A MUST!


thanks =)


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

This is what i have in mind

024.99 PC Case - COOLER MASTER Centurion 534 RC-534-KKN2-GP
054.99 Hard Drive - Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250310AS 250GB 
020.99 CD-ROM Drive 
000.00 Processor - Q6600
000.00 Motherboard - DP35DP
046.99 Memory Modules - G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 
049.99 Power Supply - Thermaltake W0093RU ATX 12V 2.0 Version 500W


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Looks good. The only thing I would recommend doing is getting a power supply like the Antec Trio 550W. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002

I would also definitely add another 120mm fan (or move the one in the front to the rear).
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103035

If you will be gaming than even an 8600GT would be a nice step up from the 8500GT you initially mentioned.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127306

The only thing I will warn you about is that Intel motherboards were not designed for overclocking and as a result you probably won't get very far with overclocking unfortunately. Just a bit of a heads up.


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks so much.

Im going to buy a rear fan so it will cooler.

The 8600GT will probably be the last thing i buy, right now i just want the essentials.

How about this PSU?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2974508&CatId=1483


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would look at another one, that one is only mediocre quality. Also with the video card, your motherboard won't boot without it.

This is another good choice:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

What do you mean it wont boot without it? do all computers need graphics card? Cant i just use the one on my computer or something?

Also, one guy told me the tigerdirect one he got was okay, i think i might buy that one. Ill check out the one you posted, THANKS!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The P35 does not have onboard video, so unless you have another PCI or PCIe video card you can use you will need to buy one. Technically a computer _can_ boot without a video card, but you wouldn't be able to see anything on the monitor without one and as a result most BIOSes will beep and not continue to POST if no video card is detected.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

so... i've been wondering, if the specs of the PSU's are exactly the same, then what determines it's "quality"?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Things like the quality of the caps and inductors inside, the internal cooling design including the size and position of the heatsinks, the fan bearing used (sleeve bearing fans will last longer than ball bearing and dual ball bearing fans), etc. These aren't included in the specs most of the time, you have to look "under the hood" to find out these. Keep in mind that removing a PSU cover voids the warranty.

Additionally, many low quality power supplies don't delay the timing of the Power_Good signal long enough which can ultimately result in the power supply powering the system before the power has stabilized or the power supply failing while supplying power and frying chips.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

yes it does. and i'm not a repairman or anything, so i'd rather not risk it. but thanks.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I made an edit above with more info in case you are interested.


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

im a little curious about Overclocking the Q6600 with my Intel Brand mobo...

Im willing to buy fans and things, do you think i could overclock it to around 2.8ghz or 3.0ghz with that mobo?

or i could get the ASUS P5B, and i know i can overclock well with that.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Just guessing, I doubt you will make it past 2.6GHz. Intel designs their motherboards with the absolute bare minimum so that they are the lowest price. They were not designed to have a very long lifetime or be put under a lot of stress like overclocking does (or at least that is the result of their motherboard engineering).

To be honest, Intel was kind of stupid when they designed that board. Intel recommends a minimum of a 4-phase voltage regulator for all Core 2 CPUs, however that board only has a 3-phase voltage regulator from what I can see.

Do you already have the P5B or are you looking at another board? I can make some recommendations of good quality motherboards if you are looking for another one.


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

i already bought my PB5PB or whatever board from compusa. And if i return i think i can only return it for store credit =(. Umm if i can get mony back, then they will probably take off 20 or 30 bucks. So if you can find a mobo off of compusa for like 119 USD or on compusa.com for 139 or under then that would be great. Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The P5B is better than the DP35DP but there are better options on the market. Unfortunately CompUSAs selection and prices limit this to my selection of a better option.
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...200137&Ns=display_price|0&product_code=348708

Have you purchased the other components yet? If not maybe you could pick up your power supply at CompUSA (They have good prices on Antec Trios there) and get the motherboard and the rest of your stuff at Newegg.


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

oh yeah thats a good idea. Ill return the mobo for store credit (or cash if i can get full cash back) and just buy like the power supply and something there.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like a plan. Take a look at this board:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225


----------

